# What are you using to kil stumps?



## Hunter (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a clearing job that requires us to apply a stump killer on the stumps. Owner doesnt want stumps removed, says its to much money.
What brand of stump killer or what mixture are you all using to treat stumps?
Thanks
Hunter


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 19, 2004)

I would assume that the quickest / cheapest (before fines and jail time) way to get rid of stumps would be gasoline and a match.


----------



## ORclimber (Mar 20, 2004)

PGE provided its crews with 50/50 garlon/water. It worked great if applied soon after the final cut. Kind of spendy though.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 20, 2004)

Why use Garlon when Round Up is available? Garlon is bad news for water sheds. I understand that it has a higher LD50 than RU too. Does it owrk better?

Tom


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 20, 2004)

When we've done any stump spraying, if its in a residential area, we use Tordon RTU. its blue in color and comes in quart bottles. easy to use and relatively inexpensive ($13/qt).

As for large scale stump spraying, we use either garlon or remedy. I think its about 3oz per gallon of Diesel. The diesel helps hold the chemical on the stump, acts as a sticker. Saturate the whole stump. I believe it can be applied to dry stumps (non-fresh cut). Sure it may be pricey, but the cost can be passed on to the customer. It sure works though. 

with the tordon, the cuts have to be close to ground level and fresh.

Just remember, if there are any trees staying of like specie that are in close proximity to the ones being removed, you run the risk of killing them through grafted roots. Make sure your customer knows this and give it to him/her in writing with your disclaimer. It could keep you out of court or having to do more work for free.

As for round up, it doesnt work on stumps well. Maybe small volunteers in a cedar hedge, but not large ones.

One other that comes to mind, SPIKE. THIS IS EXTREMELY DANGEROUS TO OTHER PLANTS. It travels far and wide. I would not recommend this, just thought id let you know its there too.


----------



## ORclimber (Mar 20, 2004)

Tom, I was just an employee on an Asplundh crew doing the boss man's bidding. We had a little squirt bottle and would get up close and personal with the sapwood. I believe there are a couple formulations of garlon. The one we were using was supposed to be ok around non-irrigation ditches. I didn't know roundup killed stumps. I use a Rayco 1620 now.

http://www.skamaniacounty.org/Public_Works/Labels/Garlon 3A label.pdf


----------



## Stumper (Mar 20, 2004)

My first choice would be Triclopyr. Second choice Round-up. Like Tom I prefer lower impact herbicides.


----------



## rumination (Mar 20, 2004)

triclopyr and Garlon are the same thing. However, it is not necessary to use such a highly concentrated mix. We use an 8% solution applied only to the cambium area (phloem to be specific) of fresh cuts in very small quantities. We are very careful not to let any drip into the soil. For 98% of the species growing in our forest here this does the trick first time around, and trust me we have some very persistent and invasive plants. 

I have heard that there is an oil based version of Garlon which is even more potent, but I have never found it necessary to use it.


----------



## entire tree (Mar 20, 2004)

In CT Asplundh uses Accord. It is mixed 50/50 with water and a blue dye is added. Conneticut light and power sayes it is ok to use up to waters edge. We are only supposed to treat the cambium layer.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 20, 2004)

Here's a pretty good site that talks about Roundup vs. Garlon:
http://www.hort.uconn.edu/cipwg/art_pubs/GUIDE/consideration.htm


----------



## Stumper (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for the education. I have only used Triclopyr in 8% concentration and found that it works better than Roundup. I assumed(Yeah, that can get me in trouble) that it was a low toxicity product due to the "caution" label. While roundup concentrate does work it is not nearly effective as the Triclopyr in low concentration so I'm inclined to continue with the Triclopyr-with bettter awareness.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 20, 2004)

There are several good papers on the net (somewhere, I cannot find them right now) on the efficacy of different products and mixes on stump kill of invasives. 

I lost the links when I had some computer problems.

Across the board, using an oil suspention gave a much higher first app.total kill. Seemed that a 20% glyphosate mix with tryclopyr spike was the best mix, I cannot remember the tryclpyr rate anymore.

Another thing I remember is that 20 min from cutting is the window of opportunity for good root kill on any woody plant. My experiance is that if you have the applicator following sevearl cutters you will get the best treatment you can.

Sprayers work, but a bucket and a toilet bowl brush works just as well.

Adding a food coloring to the mix will help the applicator know what areas have been done.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 20, 2004)

> [Sprayers work, but a bucket and a toilet bowl brush works just as well.[/B]




Especially if you dont mind wasting a bunch of chemical.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hunter _
> *I have a clearing job that requires us to apply a stump killer on the stumps. Owner doesnt want stumps removed, says its to much money.
> What brand of stump killer or what mixture are you all using to treat stumps?
> 
> ...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okietreedude1 _
> *Especially if you dont mind wasting a bunch of chemical. *



It all depends on how much you will use.

If you mix a full tank and don't use all of it, it is still wasted. Howmany cracks in the drive and patio can you spray?

mix up a icecream bucket to paint a few large ...say poplar stumps, it may not be worth investing in the backpack.


----------



## ORclimber (Mar 20, 2004)

We used a bottle similar to this. http://www.grow-light.com/cgi-bin/store.pl?item=612 

Kept it loaded and stored it in a small bucket on the truck. They pretty much hit the target, unless your too lazy to walk to the stump. I've heard of guys using big mustard containers for applying stump killer.


----------



## Stump Man (Mar 21, 2004)

I have used Tordon with great results. It is colored green so you can tell what you painted on. I did a four foot willow stumps on my own property and never had one sucker afterwards.


----------

